# Foaling Cameras-Need avice or input Please



## barbiedoll68346 (Apr 3, 2012)

We need to replace our current camera. Anyone have or use Equipage/Kee-Port cameras?? Ideas or suggestions would be most helpful, been shopping and am totally confused!!

Barb


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi barb, I believe sandyb uses the equipage... Maybe send her a pm? Sorry I can't help much more then that...

Cassie


----------

